# Le parole nei momenti di rabbia.



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Una riflessione che facevo... Secondo voi le parole dette nei momenti di rabbia sono elaborazioni di un pensiero che non fa parte di noi o sono invece attestato di ciò che pensiamo? Di norma, quando si chiarisce e si chiede scusa, ne consegue anche un ''Non pensavo davvero quelle cose. Ero arrabbiato''. Per quanto mi riguarda io credo che ciò non sia vero. La rabbia non fa controllare la mente e dunque ne scaturisce che, in un impeto prorompente, porta i pensieri reali a galla.


----------



## Sanchez (4 Luglio 2015)

Si è vero, la rabbia sfonda il cancello mentale del ''questo si può dire questo invece no'' e ti fa esclamare il tuo reale pensiero, che magari ribolle dentro di te da molto.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2015)

Invece può anche accadere il contrario, in una discussione dici cose non vere per avere una posizione di vantaggio o per farlo arrabbiare.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Si è vero, la rabbia sfonda il cancello mentale del ''questo si può dire questo invece no'' e ti fa esclamare il tuo reale pensiero, che magari ribolle dentro di te da molto.



La penso proprio così. Dunque quella frase durante i chiarimenti la vedo molto ipocrita.


----------



## Hammer (5 Luglio 2015)

La rabbia può portare a due cose imho: 

- abbattimento dei filtri sociali, per cui puoi pronunciare frasi che nella vita comune non diresti
- atteggiamento aggressivo

Personalmente, vedo intelligente scusarsi solo per la seconda delle cose che ho scritto


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La rabbia può portare a due cose imho:
> 
> - abbattimento dei filtri sociali, per cui puoi pronunciare frasi che nella vita comune non diresti
> - atteggiamento aggressivo
> ...



Quindi pure te convieni che quanto si dice in determinati momenti di rabbia è ciò che si pensa davvero


----------



## Hammer (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quindi pure te convieni che quanto si dice in determinati momenti di rabbia è ciò che si pensa davvero



Non saprei, secondo me non sempre. Di certo si tende a far fuoriuscire la "verità" che una persona pensa di un'altra, ma non escluderei che la rabbia facesse "esagerare"/"esasperare" i sentimenti negativi verso la persona stessa. In entrambi i casi però mi sembra che la verità sia comunque "spinta" verso l'esterno, sia con esagerazioni del momento che non


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non saprei, secondo me non sempre. Di certo si tende a far fuoriuscire la "verità" che una persona pensa di un'altra, ma non escluderei che la rabbia facesse "esagerare"/"esasperare" i sentimenti negativi verso la persona stessa. In entrambi i casi però mi sembra che la verità sia comunque "spinta" verso l'esterno, sia con esagerazioni del momento che non



Diciamo che la penso anch'io più o meno così, ma sono più netto nel ritenere che quelle parole si avvicinino maggiormente alla verità, esagerate o meno


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Luglio 2015)

Forse il discorso è più complesso di quel che sembra.In certi momenti di rabbia si esagera, forse si può dire qualcosa che si pensa veramente, ma può capitare di oltrepassare il limite.Nel senso che se io penso che una persona è stupida, forse da arrabbiato dico "Sei la persona peggiore del mondo, fai schifo" cosa che non penserei veramente.Si ingigantiscono le cose secondo me.
E' un comportamento stupido, lo so, ma quando si è arrabbiati non si è lucidi.
Personalmente non ho mai chiesto scusa per il mio pensiero. Chiedo scusa quando per esempio dico ad una persona "muo-ri male" o cose simili solamente perchè sono arrabbiato.Li in quel caso sono cose che non penso veramente, ma che sparo fuori solamente perchè sono incavolato.
Secondo me, quando si parla di insulti pesanti (come l'esempio che ho fatto poco più sopra) le scuse possono essere vere. Quando mi dicono "Non pensavo veramente queste cose" bene o male ci credo.Invece quando si scusano non per gli insulti, ma per pensieri più ragionati, no non ci credo.Non so se è chiaro quello che voglio dire, non credo d'essermi spiegato bene.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Forse il discorso è più complesso di quel che sembra.In certi momenti di rabbia si esagera, forse si può dire qualcosa che si pensa veramente, ma può capitare di oltrepassare il limite.Nel senso che se io penso che una persona è stupida, forse da arrabbiato dico "Sei la persona peggiore del mondo, fai schifo" cosa che non penserei veramente.Si ingigantiscono le cose secondo me.
> E' un comportamento stupido, lo so, ma quando si è arrabbiati non si è lucidi.
> Personalmente non ho mai chiesto scusa per il mio pensiero. Chiedo scusa quando per esempio dico ad una persona "muo-ri male" o cose simili solamente perchè sono arrabbiato.Li in quel caso sono cose che non penso veramente, ma che sparo fuori solamente perchè sono incavolato.
> Secondo me, quando si parla di insulti pesanti (come l'esempio che ho fatto poco più sopra) le scuse possono essere vere. Quando mi dicono "Non pensavo veramente queste cose" bene o male ci credo.Invece quando si scusano non per gli insulti, ma per pensieri più ragionati, no non ci credo.Non so se è chiaro quello che voglio dire, non credo d'essermi spiegato bene.



Ho afferrato perfettamente. Difatti io mi riferisco principalmente ai discorsi ragionati che escono fuori e non agli insulti!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2015)

Dipende, in un momento di rabbia puoi esternare considerazioni che hai sempre tenuto dentro dicendo la verità e dicendo ciò che pensi realmente ma qualora tu non abbia "verità nascoste" da buttare fuori, vuoi perché con quella persona ti sei aperto completamente, vuoi perché vi conoscete troppo bene, allora la rabbia potrebbe soltanto vagare alla disperata ricerca di cose insignificanti, che non terresti mai in conto a mente lucida, facendotele esasperare, soltanto perché in quel momento vuoi offendere ma siete dei libri aperti a tal punto che non sai nemmeno su cosa offendere. Insomma, dipende dal rapporto che hai con quella persona quanto ci sia di vero in quello che esterni da iracondo.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende, in un momento di rabbia puoi esternare considerazioni che hai sempre tenuto dentro dicendo la verità e dicendo ciò che pensi realmente ma qualora tu non abbia "verità nascoste" da buttare fuori, vuoi perché con quella persona ti sei aperto completamente, vuoi perché vi conoscete troppo bene, allora la rabbia potrebbe soltanto vagare alla disperata ricerca di cose insignificanti, che non terresti mai in conto a mente lucida, facendotele esasperare, soltanto perché in quel momento vuoi offendere ma siete dei libri aperti a tal punto che non sai nemmeno su cosa offendere. Insomma, dipende dal rapporto che hai con quella persona quanto ci sia di vero in quello che esterni da iracondo.



Beh quello che dici è anche plausibile. Ma talvolta le persone sanno essere imprevedibili, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni. Per cui io presterei davvero molta attenzione ai ragionamenti che emergono nei momenti di rabbia poiché svelano tanto e di certo non sarei incline ad accettare eventuali scuse, conscio che tali ragionamenti corrispondono ad una realtà, per quanto essa possa essere minima. Differente è se durante un litigio volano insulti. Ma quando vengono a galla discorsi o pensieri elaborati, allora significa molto, molto di più.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]



Visto che mi hai tirato in mezzo 

Temo che tu abbia ragione, un insulto anche pesante o un atteggiamento violento (entro certi limiti ovviamente) può essere dettato dalla rabbia e non rivestono grande importanza,
Ragionamenti più complessi o contorti sono già presenti è sfondano gli argini nei momenti di rabbia.

Però non sempre è un male, a volte le persone rimuginano a lungo, anche se non te lo danno a vedere, e serbano rancore che si accumula, magari per motivi di cui sei totalmente ignaro.
Rancore che se invece è tirato fuori con uno sfogo e possibilmente chiarito poi magari passa.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Visto che mi hai tirato in mezzo
> 
> Temo che tu abbia ragione, un insulto anche pesante o un atteggiamento violento (entro certi limiti ovviamente) può essere dettato dalla rabbia e non rivestono grande importanza,
> Ragionamenti più complessi o contorti sono già presenti è sfondano gli argini nei momenti di rabbia.
> ...



E secondo me qui sta la chiave di tutto. Ti ho chiamato in causa perché volevo un parere d'esperienza e trovo giovamento nel sapere che corrobori la mia tesi. 
Non trovi comunque che sia un atteggiamento codardo o quantomeno debole svelare i propri veleni nei momenti di rabbia, con ragionamenti contorti, invece che affrontare una discussione matura e palesarli affrontando il proprio disagio con la persona interessata?


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

La rabbia non è così negativa come potrebbe essere, anzi può essere una valvola di sfogo per cercare di uscire da torpori vari o situazioni sbagliate della propria vita, un motivo per non mollare e andare avanti e smettere di peggiorare la propria situazione (in questo caso può significare molte cose); spesso un cambiamento netto ha bisogno di venire fuori proprio con la rabbia, un modo per dirsi le cose come stanno e cercare quindi di cambiare, in un momento di rabbia non si ragiona e quindi sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia più facile che uno dica ciò che pensa piuttosto che dire cose che altri vorrebbero sentirsi dire.
Detto questo se essa venisse usata per nuocere ad altre persone o ad imporsi su persone più fragili allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La rabbia non è così negativa come potrebbe essere, anzi può essere una valvola di sfogo per cercare di uscire da torpori vari o situazioni sbagliate della propria vita, un motivo per non mollare e andare avanti e smettere di peggiorare la propria situazione (in questo caso può significare molte cose); spesso un cambiamento netto ha bisogno di venire fuori proprio con la rabbia, un modo per dirsi le cose come stanno e cercare quindi di cambiare, in un momento di rabbia non si ragiona e quindi sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia più facile che uno dica ciò che pensa piuttosto che dire cose che altri vorrebbero sentirsi dire.
> Detto questo se essa venisse usata per nuocere ad altre persone o ad imporsi su persone più fragili allora è un altro discorso.



Non si parlava della rabbia in sé come sentimento, ma se durante i suoi momenti, quando emergono determinati discorsi elaborati e ragionati in una discussione tra delle persone, emerga anche la verità e pensieri celati.


----------



## Sanchez (8 Luglio 2015)

Chiaramente poi dobbiamo fare una distinzione su quello che uno si lascia scappare durante un momento di ira

Se dico ''ti ammazzo'' sono chiaramente in preda al nervosismo ma finisce li è solo uno sfogo quella frase, se dico ''fai sempre così, non ti rendi conto che sei arrogante e presuntuoso oh, ma vattene...'' allora quello è il mio reale pensiero


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E secondo me qui sta la chiave di tutto. Ti ho chiamato in causa perché volevo un parere d'esperienza e trovo giovamento nel sapere che corrobori la mia tesi.
> Non trovi comunque che sia un atteggiamento codardo o quantomeno debole svelare i propri veleni nei momenti di rabbia, con ragionamenti contorti, invece che affrontare una discussione matura e palesarli affrontando il proprio disagio con la persona interessata?



Si, assolutamente
ma l'umanità è imperfetta, pertanto è un comportamento purtroppo diffuso.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Chiaramente poi dobbiamo fare una distinzione su quello che uno si lascia scappare durante un momento di ira
> 
> Se dico ''ti ammazzo'' sono chiaramente in preda al nervosismo ma finisce li è solo uno sfogo quella frase, se dico ''fai sempre così, non ti rendi conto che sei arrogante e presuntuoso oh, ma vattene...'' allora quello è il mio reale pensiero



L'esempio che hai chiamato in causa è esattamente ciò che intendevo. Sono quei ragionamenti a far saltare il banco. L'insulto è sterile e dettato dal momento, il resto no.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, assolutamente
> ma l'umanità è imperfetta, pertanto è un comportamento purtroppo diffuso.



E' dovuto, secondo te, solamente all'imperfezione o anche ad un accumulo di frustrazione/rancore naturale, dettato da quotidianità e istinti?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' dovuto, secondo te, solamente all'imperfezione o anche ad un accumulo di frustrazione/rancore naturale, dettato da quotidianità e istinti?



Non sò, sono tutte cose legate alla natura umana,

in questo caso dividerei, semplificando la cosa, l'umanità in due gruppi,

Quelli che si fanno scivolare tutto addosso, quelli abituati a vivere l'attimo se preferisci, raramente sono vendicativi, normalmente sono persone più piacevoli da avere attorno, magari come difetti possono essere superficiali e un pò egoiste.

Poi ci sono i cerebrali, quelli che per ogni situazione, frase ecc. ci pensano e ripensano a lungo, molti di loro finiscono per accumulare fobie su fobie, rancori, ansie, invidie che prima o poi si scaricano in qualche litigio, magari anche a lunga distanza dagli avvenimenti che gli hanno irritati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Senza dubbio nel momento di rabbia si perdono molti dei freni inibitori che la mente si auto impone come mezzo di socializzazione (non è ipocrisia ma una vera e propria strategia elaborata dal cervello in millenni di evoluzione)...ma va anche detto che spesso la rabbia fa dire cose che vanno anche oltre il proprio reale pensiero...
La vera saggezza è proprio di non perdere mai la lucidità lasciandosi annebbiare dai fumi della rabbia..


----------



## Nicco (9 Luglio 2015)

Ciò che viene detto durante uno scatto di rabbia è frutto appunto di essa. Spesso sfocia in espressioni che realmente pensiamo anche da sobri ma altrettanto spesso utilizziamo espressioni nate dalla rabbia stessa e quindi nulle a situazione pacificata, difficile è scindere tra le due. Trovo che non tutte le espressioni e decisioni che si prendono in un momento di rabbia siano razionali e giustificabili in un contesto normale.

Lo stesso discorso può essere fatto per un altro sentimento forte, l'amore. Magari ce ne usciamo con dichiarazioni fuori da ogni logica per poi, una volta esaurita la magia, renderci conto delle sciocchezze che abbiamo proferito. 

Perdonare quindi le sfuriate è lecito e buona cosa, in fondo anche la persona più mite una volta ogni tanto esagera e tutti sappiamo come ci si sente, che si abbia torto o ragione.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sò, sono tutte cose legate alla natura umana,
> 
> in questo caso dividerei, semplificando la cosa, l'umanità in due gruppi,
> 
> ...



Incredibile quanto tu sia costruttivo seppur sintetizzi tutto sino all'inverosimile... Comunque è proprio come dici. Difatti a livello umorale e astratto si può dire proprio che esistano tali categorie. Io non mi vedo né molto nell'una, né tanto nell'altra. Anche se certamente ripenso e ripenso. Diciamo che sono per lo più molto disincantato e concreto. Per cui in una situazione simile non perdonerei, visto che lo troverei come un comportamento subdolo ed ipocrita. Tantomeno crederei a delle scuse. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio nel momento di rabbia si perdono molti dei freni inibitori che la mente si auto impone come mezzo di socializzazione (non è ipocrisia ma una vera e propria strategia elaborata dal cervello in millenni di evoluzione)...ma va anche detto che spesso la rabbia fa dire cose che vanno anche oltre il proprio reale pensiero...
> La vera saggezza è proprio di non perdere mai la lucidità lasciandosi annebbiare dai fumi della rabbia..



Sì ma questo può essere relazionato a quando si possono aggrovigliare insulti, auguri di morte ecc. come già detto in questa discussione. Quando però escono fuori ragionamenti elaborati in quei momenti di rabbia, secondo me è ciò che si pensa davvero



Nicco ha scritto:


> Ciò che viene detto durante uno scatto di rabbia è frutto appunto di essa. Spesso sfocia in espressioni che realmente pensiamo anche da sobri ma altrettanto spesso utilizziamo espressioni nate dalla rabbia stessa e quindi nulle a situazione pacificata, difficile è scindere tra le due. Trovo che non tutte le espressioni e decisioni che si prendono in un momento di rabbia siano razionali e giustificabili in un contesto normale.
> 
> Lo stesso discorso può essere fatto per un altro sentimento forte, l'amore. Magari ce ne usciamo con dichiarazioni fuori da ogni logica per poi, una volta esaurita la magia, renderci conto delle sciocchezze che abbiamo proferito.
> 
> *Perdonare quindi le sfuriate è lecito e buona cosa, in fondo anche la persona più mite una volta ogni tanto esagera e tutti sappiamo come ci si sente, che si abbia torto o ragione.*



Sì, ma la riflessione è un'altra. Non è se si esageri, ma se emergano pensieri elaborati che erano del tutto celati e quindi veritieri


----------



## Nicco (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, ma la riflessione è un'altra. Non è se si esageri, ma se emergano pensieri elaborati che erano del tutto celati e quindi veritieri



Ho risposto alla riflessione, poi ho aggiunto una questione strettamente correlata e a mio avviso pertinente. 
Come già espresso i pensieri nell'atto rabbioso sono da scindere, possono risultare si veritieri ma solo nel contesto della rabbia, finito il contesto diventano assurdi ed impensabili, come accade in amore per esempio.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ho risposto alla riflessione, poi ho aggiunto una questione strettamente correlata e a mio avviso pertinente.
> Come già espresso i pensieri nell'atto rabbioso sono da scindere, possono risultare si veritieri ma solo nel contesto della rabbia, finito il contesto diventano assurdi ed impensabili, come accade in amore per esempio.



Mah, credo che in amore sia differente. Lì si è spinti da un sentimento ad ampio raggio e di una certa durata, breve o lunga che sia. La rabbia è formata da istanti e secondo me proprio per questo lì devono per forza emergere cose che almeno in parte si pensano davvero.


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Una riflessione che facevo... Secondo voi le parole dette nei momenti di rabbia sono elaborazioni di un pensiero che non fa parte di noi o sono invece attestato di ciò che pensiamo? Di norma, quando si chiarisce e si chiede scusa, ne consegue anche un ''Non pensavo davvero quelle cose. Ero arrabbiato''. Per quanto mi riguarda io credo che ciò non sia vero. La rabbia non fa controllare la mente e dunque ne scaturisce che, in un impeto prorompente, porta i pensieri reali a galla.



Mi piace molto il tuo quesito ma ritengo che non si possa dare una risposta assolutistica alla tua domanda, a volte quando si è arrabbiati si mollano i freni inibitori e si dicono cose che si pensano ma non si sarebbero mai dette, altre volte incece la rabbia ci fa venir voglia di ferire l'altra persona dicendo cose che non pensiamo davvero.


----------



## Nicco (13 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, credo che in amore sia differente. Lì si è spinti da un sentimento ad ampio raggio e di una certa durata, breve o lunga che sia. La rabbia è formata da istanti e secondo me proprio per questo lì devono per forza emergere cose che almeno in parte si pensano davvero.



Sicuramente alcune cose dette nei momenti di rabbia corrispondono a verità, sarebbe sciocco non crederlo. Rinfacciare cose che danno fastidio o rimembrare una situazione in cui qualcuno si è comportato male ma non gli si è fatto notare, etc etc.
Però le dichiarazioni "violente" così come le azioni che possono conseguire, come sbattere le porte, tirare pugni ai muri, lanciare un piatto o il telefono per terra, minacciare di morte, minacce in generale e così via, sono figlie del momento e non corrispondono alla realtà, finiscono nell'istante in cui la rabbia svanisce. Credete che un padre voglia veramente uccidere un figlio o che un figlio desideri la morte dei genitori o della fidanzata? 
Così come quando sentiamo al TG di massacri familiari dettati da scatti di rabbia, io credo che la persona che commette l'atto, in primo luogo al 90% se ne pentirà per tutta la vita, e secondo, in partenza non avrebbe mai immaginato di essere capace di una cosa simile.
La rabbia è quindi una specie di limbo in cui inibizioni psicologiche e fisiche vengono meno ma che in un contesto normale sarebbero irrealistiche. Nel senso che nel modo di intendere e di volere della realtà queste inibizioni le possiamo tranquillamente classificare in normale vivere e non esistono come inibizioni ma come cose impensabili ed irrealizzabili.

E' come se la rabbia ci portasse su un livello in cui le cose impensabili diventano inibizioni e al contempo le distrugge dando sfogo all'ira.
Per questo dicevo che è importante scindere tra cose pensate e sopite e pensieri invece frutto solo della rabbia.

p.s. ho fatto un po' di confusione, spero di aver espresso il pensiero


----------

